# Help - Need a team name



## Annagain (18 October 2010)

My friends and I need a team name for our riding club show jumping competition at the weekend. All I have cone up with so far are San Andreas Four Faults as we're in a village called St Andrews, but I think that's a bit too clever as not all my team mates got it straight away; Charlie's Angels as one of the horses is called Charlie but it's a bit naff; Branston's Pickles as one of the horses is called Branston but that's what we were last year and Two bays a grey and a chestnut as that's what they are! None of them are particularly inspiring. Can any of you witty and wise lot suggest anything else please? The other two horses are Monty and Murphy if that's any good? Oh and please bear in mind one of us is a respectable pony club dc so nothing too naughty!


----------



## nickslynn (18 October 2010)

Drews devils (as in anDREWS)


----------



## Dubsie (18 October 2010)

Saltire Flyers

(as in St Andrews flags if that's not obvious)


----------



## chameleon (18 October 2010)

If you want to have a bit of fun and not take yourselves too seriously you could use my otherhalfs motorbike racing team names of - Norfolk'n'good and Norfolk'n'chance (say them quickly and you will get the gist!!!)


----------



## LizzyandToddy (18 October 2010)

Cunning Stunts is always a popular one!


----------



## Annagain (19 October 2010)

Our friends are regularly the cunning stunts so that's out of the equasion. I also think out 60 something PC DC might have a bit of a fit at that!  She has a reputation to uphold!


----------



## Fairynuff (19 October 2010)

The 'Girth Gals' was our riding club team name-we were a great squad and won most of the quiz nights while fuelled by Moscow Mules.....those were the days!


----------



## FleabittenT (19 October 2010)

How about The SAMstars? (SAM for St. Andrews Major?) Or something else with SAM in it? 

Or something using your yard's name or location? Like if you're on Argae Lane, you could be the Argae Bargies? 

I'm a bit cr*p with names though, sorry!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (19 October 2010)

The Allsorts............


----------



## ossy (19 October 2010)

Does it have to be about st Andrews when picking a team name we usually have it relating to us or the stables we are at. 

I've had before "the three bays and a ginger one"  We had three bay horses and a chesnut in the team. 

Or how about "the St Andrews Angles" or "the Staint A speeders" Or "the flying scots of St Andrews"
Are you all girls how about just "Lethal Ladies"


----------



## Annagain (19 October 2010)

St Andrews is just an idea doesn't have to include tthat. I like the Girth Gals! The farm name is a bit long and a bit Welsh to play with! Not on Argae lane Fleabitten T or would have liked that!


----------



## Sparkles (19 October 2010)

How about a Starzaan inspired name of 'The Wafting Morags'?!


----------



## Annagain (19 October 2010)

Binky01 said:



			How about a Starzaan inspired name of 'The Wafting Morags'?!
		
Click to expand...

I love it. I think I love the fact that nobody will have a clue what we're on about with it - including my teammates - even more!


----------



## Sparkles (19 October 2010)

annagain said:



			I love it. I think I love the fact that nobody will have a clue what we're on about with it - including my teammates - even more!
		
Click to expand...


Haha! Get your team name published somewhere after just for HHO for a laugh lol


----------



## FleabittenT (20 October 2010)

Annagain, have you decided yet? The Wafting Morags, lol 

How about something with Dinas in it otherwise? Dinas On Us? The Dinas Ladies? Dinas Burning? etc!


----------

